

Eliezer Yudkowsky's Essay, The Simple Truth, as Free Audiobook - friendofasquid
http://castify.co/channels/3-eliezer-yudkowsky-the-simple-truth

======
rikacomet
While saying this, I feel like this was the GMAT, and this audio a analysis of
the essay thing. I felt that towards the end the objective of this "preview"
was to draw people's interest into buying the rest of the essay, clearly
enough that is the objective of any preview. But to me, I would say, it failed
in drawing me, because:

1\. The audio only established the set-pieces but didn't actually even gave
the glimpse of the whole essay, what I did get a glimpse of was the highly
rhetoric sense in which it was presented.

2\. The audio ended abruptly, at the world literally, meaning, it was a half
effort at making an audio preview, and there was no quality check, which I
would expect, if the site is not that popular.

In one sentence, I'm interested to know what truth is, but I wasn't actually
given a glimpse of his views on truth.

Apart this, I would like to wish them luck in their efforts, seems like a good
platform with a unique approach to podcast. But somehow I felt, that it would
take more than that to draw me (a last.fm fan) just yet.

~~~
friendofasquid
That audio is totally free and Creative Commons licensed—no need to buy it.
While we would love for you come back and buy something, we'd also love it if
you downloaded the audio and enjoyed it.

But you points about the way the preview is edited are well taken.

